# Brock's Oak Harbor Ohio Weight Pull



## Sondra74 (Jul 10, 2011)

His final pull was 1600 lbs.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like he's having fun! Good vids.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

He did great . Really proud of my dog.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks fun , great job


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Good job. what did your dog weigh?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

66 lbs . this track is natoriously hard . ive only seen 1 dog pull more on it .
i dont really wanna work him too hard yet , still only 14 months old


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job, what a good boy


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

motocross308 said:


> He did great . Really proud of my dog.


I knew I knew that dog from somewhere! I couldn't remember whose dog it was. Who's the OP?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I knew I knew that dog from somewhere! I couldn't remember whose dog it was. Who's the OP?


Wife / camera holder


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Ah, cool, I thought it must have been something like that. Hi, Sondra!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

looks like hes enjoying himself  good job brock!!


----------



## Sondra74 (Jul 10, 2011)

..........


----------



## Sondra74 (Jul 10, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Ah, cool, I thought it must have been something like that. Hi, Sondra!


Hi! I'm the one who can't resist recording EVERYTHING... :roll:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What a handsome pup! Love your boy. He did so great!


----------



## pbeauvais (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice work!


----------

